# Board going down for 15 minutes....



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 24, 2006)

From our hosting company:



Dear Customer,

We would like to inform you that we will be
performing some emergency server maintenance
that will affect your virtual server. This
maintenance is scheduled for tomorrow 2/24/06
between 10:00 AM and 5:00 PM Central Time.

The impact to your service will be minimal.
You may notice a short downtime, about 15
minutes at most. The physical server will be
rebooted at that time and your service will
resume normally. No single server will be
down for more than 15 minutes.

Thanks for your understanding.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Admin
RoseHosting.com


----------

